

Why is it OK to be Prejudiced against Mormons? - SoftwareMaven
http://www.csmonitor.com/Commentary/Opinion/2011/1018/Why-is-it-OK-to-to-be-prejudiced-against-Mormons

======
dalke
It's of course hard to read that without thinking about how it's published in
the newspaper run by the Church of Christ, Scientist. Quoting Wikipedia:

    
    
        There have also been periodic tensions with both mainstream
        and fundamentalist Christians, who think the religion
        is aligned with Gnosticism or is a cult, and fault it
        for departing from traditional Christian doctrine. Of
        particular issue is the deity of Jesus, which Christian
        Science denies; and a view that Christian Science does
        teach, that God is not the creator of finite (material)
        existence and its concomitant suffering, sin and death.
    

The Christian Science Monitor is meant for a secular audience, and has good
news coverage. But this is a commentary, and the people who think of the
Latter Day Saints as being a cult likely also think that the Church of Christ,
Scientist is a cult.

------
noja
Because many people regard it as a cult?

The same reason goes for Scientology.

